# Joe Lauzon explains how Jon Jones not only screwed the fans but the fighters as well



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

“Not only has this screwed over all the fans that bought tickets, non refundable airfare, took off work, made arrangements, etc… but think of all the fighters. Fighters that put in full camps, flew people in that helped them trains, etc. By the time I am actually fight, I spend close to 20k between corners, flights, expenses, coaches, etc… and then to have the whole show cancelled because ONE guy didn’t want to fight. This ONE guy that had trained an entire camp, who was the CHAMP and at the top of his weight class, who was going to fight someone who didn’t do the camp, and was fighting UP a weight class.

http://joelauzon.com/blog/2012/08/scorched-earth/#more-2665


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

This guy hits the nail on the head on why Jon Jones is not a team player.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ptw said:


> This guy hits the nail on the head on why Jon Jones is not a team player.


Last time I checked MMA wasn't a team sport.

Again, misplaced blame lets the UFC get away with bad decision making.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

It's really crazy when you think about it. Jones is being a complete Bitch. He's basically saying he won't fight a guy coming off a loss, and from a lighter weight class.

I still blame Greg Jackson. He messed up that Diaz-Condit Fight along with Condit sitting out...Now Thousands hate Condit (no matter how many times Loyoto Legion types..No No just Diaz lovers...LOL) Greg got the fans to turn on Clay Guida with that Craptastic gameplan as well.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

You know what is funny, is Chael Sonnen more liked than Jon Jones now?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jon Jones didn't do anything wrong, a Sonnen-Bones LHW title fight makes absolutely no sense whatsoever and would do a lot more harm to all the fighters in the long run by making the UFC look like a ******* joke and illegitimate sport. Jones had nothing to gain really by fighting Chael and everything to lose, it's not his fault Hendo got injured and it's not his fault Machida or any other LHW didn't step up on short notice.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Jon Jones didn't do anything wrong, a Sonnen-Bones LHW title fight makes absolutely no sense whatsoever and would do a lot more harm to all the fighters in the long run by making the UFC look like a ******* joke and illegitimate sport. Jones had nothing to gain really by fighting Chael and everything to lose, it's not his fault Hendo got injured and it's not his fault Machida or any other LHW didn't step up on short notice.


He doesn't want to fight machida.... :confused03:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't blame Jones at all. I blame the UFC for offering a loser to fight that talked his way in to the Silva fight and is talking his way into another fight. NO way in the world they should have even offered him that fight. That was just stupid. I understand Lauzon's frustration but he's putting the blame on the wrong guy.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

wow I actually think Jones is more hated that Sonnen.
Even fellow fighters dislike him now.

Check these tweets out.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/2...ones-turn-down-chael-sonnen-ufc-151-cancelled




chael sonnen
✔
@sonnench 
30 min to cement your legacy. Champ or Coward? I make a lot more than you do... Show up in 8 days I'll give you my purse.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


michael
✔
@bisping 
Jones said he's not fighting chael on 8 days notice. I did. .... Just sayin
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Jeff Hougland
✔
@JeffHougland 
Wait am I not fighting?? Please say it ain't so I got bills to pay @ufc !
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Jeff Hougland
✔
@JeffHougland 
@JonnyBones Can I at least get one of your new Nike T-shirts? I'll give it to my kid since I won't have any money for her school clothes.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


patrick cote
✔
@patrick_cote 
Very very sad for other fighters who were on the card of UFC 151 ! I know how much its cost with money and time to prepare for a fight !
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Danny Castillo
✔
@lastcall155 
Wow! WTF! #HeartBroken #frankmirface
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Danny Castillo
✔
@lastcall155 
Who got $50 I can borrow till my next fight? 
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Charlie Brenneman
✔
@SpaniardMMA 
Me n @Rick_Story took a fight on 24 hrs norice!! Champ what?!?! @ufc
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Charlie Brenneman
✔
@SpaniardMMA 
@JonnyBones u can send my check to PO box 198. EH NJ. Rent is due the first, so preferably by then. Thanks. @ufc
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Aaron Simpson
✔
@aaronsimpson 
I gotta say, I feel bad for the fighters and my training partner @MeansTim who will not get to compete next weekend @ufc 151. #JustFight
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Aaron Simpson
✔
@aaronsimpson 
yes. He is to blame. “@raisedRIGHT: @aaronsimpson you’re the only fighter I follow Can you blame jones for turning down the fight?”
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Kyle Noke
✔
@KyleNoke 
Im no longer fighting. the whole @ufc 151 card is cancelled. Sorry to all fans who bought flight, hotel, and fight tickets. #heartbroken
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Henry [email protected] 
I train my ass off I sacrifice myself&my family and my fights get canceled and sponsors bullshit me and don't pay. #UFC151canceled #livid
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


john albert
✔
@UFCPrinceAlbert 
I am so livid right now I was the biggest Jon jones fan but not anymore that guy is bad for the sport his fans and other fighters he doesn't
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
john albert
✔
@UFCPrinceAlbert 
Understand or forgot what it's like being a lower ranked fighter like me or @JeffHougland who make pennies compared to him and fighting is
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
john albert
✔
@UFCPrinceAlbert 
Our livelihood and we survive by fighting and all the hard work those 20 other fighters put in are goin to waste utterly discusted
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Jason High
✔
@KCBanditMMA 
Screw u guys calling him selfish man. I can’t stand fans. Of course he’s selfish. Who’s gonna take care of his shit if he doesn’t. You? #FOH
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Jason High
✔
@KCBanditMMA 
All that said, I’d have liked to see Chael fight Jones.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Joe Rogan
✔
@joerogan 
I am completely bewildered that Jon Jones didn't accept the fight with Chael Sonnen. Never saw that coming in a million years.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Joe Rogan
✔
@joerogan 
Now the entire UFC card is scrapped because Jones didn't accept a fight with a 185lb'er who is completely out of shape. WOW. Just wow.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Josh Barnett
✔
@JoshLBarnett 
If I was in Jones' shoes I'd have said "Bring me the contract and I'll bring you his head.". To me, the scenario was far in Jones' favor.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Josh Barnett
✔
@JoshLBarnett 
But if it was me instead of Jones...I'm a mercenary. You pay for war and you got it. #LeaveNoManstanding
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Anthony Pettis
✔
@Showtimepettis 
Wow Can't believe UFC 151 is canceled!!!
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Shane Roller
✔
@shaneroller 
Just heard the news. I got flights, hotels, tons of stuff I have 2 take care of. Just finished my last hard practice. Hope it's not true.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Derek Brunson
✔
@DerekBrunsonMMA 
Chael Sonnen continues to impress with his thuggery #WellDone
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Brad Tavares
✔
@BradTavares 
1. I feel bad for all the fighters who won't get paid. 2. I feel bad for all the fans 3. Feel even worse for the fans who r going to show up
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Brad Tavares
✔
@BradTavares 
I'm still shocked that an entire card got scratched because of 1 fight. I would be ****en pissed if I was a fighter on the ghost card.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Benson Henderson
✔
@BensonHenderson 
For all the ppl who don't understand the SPORT of MMA (@ufc)...ask an NFL team to play the Superbowl vs a not worthy opponent...
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Ulysses [email protected] 
Bones wouldn't be taking the fight on "8 days notice" he's been training for a fight for (cont) tl.gd/j08v19
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Ulysses [email protected] 
I don't understand not taking a fight espically when you're in shape and fighting a guy who is a (cont) tl.gd/j091oe
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Jamie Varner
✔
@jamievarner 
Ok fine I'll step at fight jones it will be my light heavyweight debut, no sense and canceling a whole show... @ufc #Letsgo
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Michael Chiesa
✔
@MikeMav22 
@JonnyBones is a fraud. He's all about his $$ but he won't take a fight with @sonnench who would bring in WAY more $$? He's scared, period.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite
Michael Chiesa
✔
@MikeMav22 
99.999% of @ufc fighters will be "company men" and help our organization if needed. @sonnench is a company man, @JonnyBones is selfish.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Patrick Healy
✔
@BamBamHealy 
Damn I was going to #ufc151 that's a real bummer
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Seth Baczynski
✔
@Sethbmma 
Greg Jackson should of drew up one of his cross country game plans. Run,run,run. Don't u dare fight, in this fight. #ufc151
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


John [email protected] 
Just so people know I'm ready to step in & fight Jon Jones next week it saves me cutting weight on sep 29th lol #JustSaying #GypsyJiuJitsu
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


King Mo
✔
@KingMoFH 
@JonnyBones is smart....its a business. Dont knock him for his decision. Yall aint in his shoes!!! U dont see it in big boxing events.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Tom Lawlor
✔
@FilthyTomLawlor 
WOW. Absolutely SHOCKED at the cancellation of UFC 151, my mind is blown.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Brock [email protected] 
If u wanted to make money y wouldn't u want to fight @sonnench who was just part of biggest ppv in @ufc history Really disappointed
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


FranCisco Rivera
✔
@CiscoRiveraUFC 
Damn that really sucks for all the other 151 fighters ..now don't get to fight .. Just wrong.. I would be pissed..
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Thiago Alves.
✔
@ThiagoAlvesATT 
It's a crazy and unpredictable world our MMA sport is @ufc
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Uncle Ben @RothwellFighter 
@sonnench = lol at getting a UFC canceled wow I hear by declare myself your HW disciple.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Jerome-Max Holloway
✔
@BlessedMMA 
Something doesnt make sense Jones said he doesnt wanna fight machida cause he dont wanna be a broke fighter. Now hes not getting paid at all
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


DaMarques Johnson
✔
@DaMarques_UFC 
UFC 151 canceled...  no more cold spoon. Thats like me sitting on my own balls. Shocking saddening and painful
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Joe Lauzon
✔
@JoeLauzon 
I would be pissed if I was on #UFC151 j-lau.com/NIMIF3
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


TJ [email protected] 
I can't believe a whole show was canceled because of Jon Jones!! He should have to relinquish his belt
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Dennis Hallman
✔
@DennisHallman 
@TavaresMMA man this sucks! What a sad day for MMA
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


TJ [email protected]_Grant 
Feel bad for all those fighters who were on UFC 151.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Abel [email protected] 
The news of UFC 151 cancelled is heartbreaking!!! Trying to stay positive that its Gods plan & not mine!!! Jon Jones is selfish For that!!!
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


UFC
✔
@ufc 
Update: UFC 152 on September 22 will remain named UFC 152. UFC 151 will simply not happen. @arielhelwani remains good at math.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Vinny [email protected] 
Things that people learned today: Chael @sonnench is the man! A lot of people will be losing money. Jon Jones doesn't give a shit.
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


chael sonnen
✔
@sonnench 
Times up
23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen fought two top MWs to get his second shot at Silva. He didn't talk his way into anything. He did more to earn both title fights than Silva did to earn his. So people need to let go of that baseless nonsense.


And those who believe Sonnen vs. Jones would have hurt the sport need to give their heads a shake and stop being so damn dramatic. The UFC must certainly share in the blame, but to act as though Jon Jones hasn't made himself look a prima donna fool as of late is just blind, biased ignorance. Won't fight Silva. Won't fight Lyoto. Won't fight Sonnen. Yeah... you go ahead and champion that guy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen fought two top MWs to get his second shot at Silva. He didn't talk his way into anything. He did more to earn both title fights than Silva did to earn his. So people need to let go of that baseless nonsense.
> 
> 
> And those who believe Sonnen vs. Jones would have hurt the sport need to give their heads a shake and stop being so damn dramatic. The UFC must certainly share in the blame, but to act as though Jon Jones hasn't made himself look a prima donna fool as of late is just blind, biased ignorance. Won't fight Silva. Won't fight Lyoto. Won't fight Sonnen. Yeah... you go ahead and champion that guy.


THIS'

its telling when out of all of those tweets the only one backing jones is king mo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

> *@JeffHougland
> @JonnyBones Can I at least get one of your new Nike T-shirts? I'll give it to my kid since I won't have any money for her school clothes.*



What a dagger.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

No, its the UFC's fault for putting on a shit card, when has a fighter pulling out of a fight ever resulted in a card being cancelled? They are just using Jones as a scapegoat for them not having any other named fighters on the card. This was just a 1 fight card all along and with out that fight they have nothing, so **** the UFC for putting Jones on the spot like this and then using him as the cannon fodder for not taking a pointless fight on short notice. This should(but probably wont) teach UFC a lesson for trying to sell us a 1 fight card, they need to always have a decent co -main event in case of things like this.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, Jones is trying to kill his career and become enemies with the UFC apparently.

He better take the fight or he's in for a shit storm.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> No, its the UFC's fault for putting on a shit card, when has a fighter pulling out of a fight ever resulted in a card being cancelled? They are just using Jones as a scapegoat for them not having any other named fighters on the card. This was just a 1 fight card all along and with out that fight they have nothing, so **** the UFC for putting Jones on the spot like this and then using him as the cannon fodder for not taking a pointless fight on short notice. This should(but probably wont) teach UFC a lesson for trying to sell us a 1 fight card, they need to always have a decent co -main event in case of things like this.


They did, Koschek vs ellenberger.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont think its such a terrible back-up plan to expect other fighters to jump in to take an injured fighters place.

Its not like its never happened before.

The only thing that is unprecedented here is a champ, refusing to fight someone from a lower weight class.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't really blame Jones. Sonnen's last fight was for a title at a lower weight class and he lost. He has yet to win a fight at 205 in the UFC.... The sport would have looked bad giving a guy a title shot under those circumstances.

It's a bummer for all the fighters scheduled to fight on this card, but thems the breaks. They'll get fights really soon I'm sure.

It was an awful card anyway.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I don't really blame Jones. Sonnen's last fight was for a title at a lower weight class and he lost. He has yet to win a fight at 205 in the UFC.... The sport would have looked bad giving a guy a title shot under those circumstances.
> 
> It's a bummer for all the fighters scheduled to fight on this card, but thems the breaks. They'll get fights really soon I'm sure.
> 
> It was an awful card anyway.


Worse than cancelling a whole event?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Killz said:


> Worse than cancelling a whole event?


I think so. He hasn't won a fight at 205 in the UFC.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I think so. He hasn't won a fight at 205 in the UFC.




Crazy talk man. The fallout from this could be potentially worse than the remote possibility that Chael beat him. Fighters hate him, fans hate him to the point of boycotting his events, his bosses are disgusted with him, etc etc. That's just the negatives for him, it affects everyone else much more .


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Heaven forbid we look at it positively. A company man, by no means a scrub, stepping up, and the champion demonstrating that he truly will take on all comers. True warrior spirit, everything the UFC claims to be about.

Yeah... heaven forbid the UFC be embarrassed by all that nonsense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

damn I feel so bad for the fighters with families to feed and bills to pay, all because the "champ" decides he wants to call the shots on if a billion-dollar company stages it's PPV or not.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Heaven forbid we look at it positively. A company man, by no means a scrub, stepping up, and the champion demonstrating that he truly will take on all comers. True warrior spirit, everything the UFC claims to be about.
> 
> Yeah... heaven forbid the UFC be embarrassed by all that nonsense.


Jon Jones has stated before Henderson even got injured that Sonnen doesn't deserve a shot, and he's right.

And are there no other 205ers willing to step up, really? I think the UFC is using Jones as a scapegoat here.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jon Jones has stated before Henderson even got injured that Sonnen doesn't deserve a shot, and he's right.
> 
> And are there no other 205ers willing to step up, really? I think the UFC is using Jones as a scapegoat here.


Exactly. They made a shitty card looking to cash in on their new superstar and the other guy got hurt. Then Machida and presumubly guys like Shogun and Gustafsson turned down a fight on a weeks notice. 

The UFC, fans, and fighters got burned on this, but lets stop pretending like Jones is some kind of terrorist holding them all hostage. If he is so awful and nobody likes him, then cut him. Superstars get special treatment, because they've earned it. That's true in all fields, not just sports.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I put all the blame on Dana White. This is the first time in UFC history that an event has been cancelled, and there is no reason for that. He should have left the event as is and promoted a different fight for the main event. If he has the audacity to sell the Wandy-Franklin garbage card as a PPV then he should have no problem doing the same with UFC 151 minus Bones-Henderson. 
Dana White is making the UFC look like a freak show and a joke instead of a legitimate sport by even THINKING of offering Chael Sonnen a title shot. Yes, Chael Sonnen: the guy who is COMING OFF A LOSS, HAS NEVER FOUGHT AT LHW IN THE UFC, HAS NEVER BEEN A UFC CHAMPION, IS A CONVICTED CRIMINAL AND PED USER, and has done absolutely nothing to deserve a match with Jon Jones who is maybe the GOAT in MMA and huge for a LHW, let alone a MW. 

This would be the equivalent of the Giants having to play the Patriots in the Super Bowl, the Patriots die in a plane crash, NFL Comissioner Roger Goodell offers the Giants to play the NCAA All-American team as a replacement, the Giants say "wtf? No..." and all the fans get mad at the GIANTS IN THIS SITUATION?!?!

Am I the only one seeing the lunacy of this?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm quite disappointed by the news as is everyone else here, but can see it from both perspectives. Jones is a) trying to build a 'legacy' and enjoy all the windfall that a long winning streak would give him. He feels not being prepared to fight someone; regardless of how favored he would be is not the right thing for him to do professionally. Of course GJ had a big part of this decision or so it sounds. b) He's just come out of that car wreck relatively unscathed, but his reputation as a golden boy seriously put in jeopardy (this would never happen to me etc a week or 2 before the accident). He's still a poster boy for unique and undeniable talent and that potential can certainly be realized. As a champion he represents the UFC in many ways and his decisions have far reaching consequences. Taking the Sonnen fight would have done some good for his publicity even if it is a farce of a match-up from a Chael "earning" it perspective. 

I don't really feel like Jones is responsible for all the other fighters on the card when his opponent is forced to pull out last minute...I'm just undecided about whether or not he should 'man up' and fight Sonnen (the fan in me screams yes) in order to appease his bosses/the public etc when it's maybe not the smartest move for him long-term should he end up losing. I think his ego is far too large to really think he'd lose, but Jackson has him taking the 'smart, conservative' approach.

Time will tell how this plays out. I'm just disappointed as a fan. No fill-in fighter will ever really be worthy of the shot given to them, just ask Brandon Vera (a lot more time to train granted), but does Machida really deserve his rematch after one win with Bones now fighting the guy he beat in his last outing? Well, Machida was given that reward and it's not his fault this PPV crumbled, so take that part out of the equation.

Sigh. Disappointed for sure.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This would be the equivalent of the Giants having to play the Patriots in the Super Bowl, the Patriots die in a plane crash, NFL Comissioner Roger Goodell offers the Giants to play the NCAA All-American team as a replacement, the Giants say "wtf? No..." and all the fans get mad at the GIANTS IN THIS SITUATION?!?!
> 
> Am I the only one seeing the lunacy of this?


This is such a stupid false equivalency that I am not sure where to begin. Team sports =/= individualistic sports.

I put my blame @ 60/40% on Jones.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well Jones has just made himself public enemy number 1, there seems to be a team spirit and oneness of guya fighting in the UFC and Bones just shat all over it. So what if the fight wasn't perfect for him, he is a champ who pretends to be an ethical man and has just gone and ****ed over 20 fellow pros...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It is Jones fault because he had all the advantages here Sonnen has not bulked up to 205 yet, he hasnt had a training camp. Its not about if he deserves it here, he was ready to save a card at a disadvantage. Jones was trained and ready to make a big pay check...its a crazy decision. Jackson clearly thinks that right now  Sonnen give Jones trouble. 

For the people saying Sonnen talked his way into a Silva fight...stfu and or think before you speak.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow. I didn't know Jones himself canceled the whole entire event. I thought he just didn't take the fight, and the UFC canceled it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Benson Henderson is a tool. I guess it comes with the management.



> Benson Henderson
> ✔
> @BensonHenderson
> For all the ppl who don't understand the SPORT of MMA (@ufc)...ask an NFL team to play the Superbowl vs a not worthy opponent...
> 23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

All the black fighters were on Jones' side. :laugh:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> All the black fighters were on Jones' side. :laugh:


Damarques Johnson didn't seem too thrilled, but yeah...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> All the black fighters were on Jones' side. :laugh:


Daniel Cormier isn't.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Benson Henderson is a tool. I guess it comes with the management.


I am a Bendo fan, but he needs to realize that when he says "For all the ppl who don't understand the SPORT of MMA...ask an NFL team to play the Superbowl vs a not worthy opponent...", he sounds like a clueless retard. Just because he shares a manager with Jones, he feels the need to defend Jones' actions.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Insane how many people have turned on him over his social media. Like out of control hatred, and I don't even like Jones.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Strange decision coming from a guy who is so big on Christianity.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Benson Henderson is a tool. I guess it comes with the management.


Guess Pettis kicked a few brain cells out of him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

> King Mo
> ✔
> @KingMoFH
> @JonnyBones is smart....its a business. Dont knock him for his decision. Yall aint in his shoes!!! U dont see it in big boxing events.
> 23 Aug 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite


Business = money, Chael Sonnen = more money than Hendo. Great logic Mo, the only pro Jones comment is completely flawed. 

Jones is a cock.



BOMDC said:


> Insane how many people have turned on him over his social media. Like out of control hatred, and I don't even like Jones.


Great, so social media is now 20 something fighters not getting paid, not fighting, wasting tons of money and time in a training camp, all because of Jones. Let's blame social media for that.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Walter said:


> Strange decision coming from a guy who is so big on Christianity.


Excuse my ignorance, I'm Jewish.

Is there something in the new testament about accepting fights on short notice? Quite frankly, I thought that sort of thing was old testament territory.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It is funny that Jones and Bendo are 2 of the Fighters that bang on about Christianity and throw it down peoples throats are also the 2 that support this selfish decision.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

box said:


> Business = money, Chael Sonnen = more money than Hendo. Great logic Mo, the only pro Jones comment is completely flawed.
> 
> Jones is a cock.


Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money, and everything to lose.

Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

**** Jones. How can a champion, supposedly the best fighter in the division, reject a fight with an out of shape fighter from a lower weight class? Ridiculous. I don't care if Sonnen deserved it or not, an entire card was just scrapped because of one man. How this guy has fans is beyond me.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money, and everything to lose.
> 
> Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.



In that logic Jones doesn't have to fight anymore....He has nothing more to gain


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money, and everything to lose.
> 
> Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.


I think 99% of other fighters would have taken the fight out of respect for everyone else, and not be a cock about it. And yea, G hit in on the head. Jones has nothing to gain except money from now on...so why fight anyone.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money, and everything to lose.
> 
> Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.


As a self-proclaimed "businessman", money & brand should always be his top priority. He failed in both respects.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money, and everything to lose.
> 
> Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.


You're a cock, as is Jones - being that selfish makes you a cock. What ever happened to looking out for your fellow man? Respecting your fans? He would of got a big chunk of cash and supposedly an easy fight, people were picking him by destruction against a 100% Sonnen and he had him on a silver platter out of shape and at the wrong weight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money, and everything to lose.
> 
> Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.


Nothing to lose?

I don't understand why people are saying this, Chael's best attribute is his wrestling, and Jones is a phenomenal wrestler, Chael would have been a lamb to the slaughter on eight days notice with basically no training camp at all. He would have taken a hellacious beating at the hands of Jones. Nothing to lose? He'd have got his ass kicked most likely.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Jon "Shakey Bones" Jones


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This would be the equivalent of the Giants having to play the Patriots in the Super Bowl, the Patriots die in a plane crash, NFL Comissioner Roger Goodell offers the Giants to play the NCAA All-American team as a replacement, the Giants say "wtf? No..." and all the fans get mad at the GIANTS IN THIS SITUATION?!?!


Talking about lunacy when you are posting this? :confused02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't intend to buy this event, I would have bought it to watch Chael though...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nothing to lose?
> 
> I don't understand why people are saying this, Chael's best attribute is his wrestling, and Jones is a phenomenal wrestler, Chael would have been a lamb to the slaughter on eight days notice with basically no training camp at all. He would have taken a hellacious beating at the hands of Jones. Nothing to lose? He'd have got his ass kicked most likely.


He would of lost the chance to fight Jones while fresh, it was a big risk for Chael.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> No, its the UFC's fault for putting on a shit card, when has a fighter pulling out of a fight ever resulted in a card being cancelled? They are just using Jones as a scapegoat for them not having any other named fighters on the card. This was just a 1 fight card all along and with out that fight they have nothing, so **** the UFC for putting Jones on the spot like this and then using him as the cannon fodder for not taking a pointless fight on short notice. This should(but probably wont) teach UFC a lesson for trying to sell us a 1 fight card, they need to always have a decent co -main event in case of things like this.


I could agree with this more, yet the UFC will never admit it.

That was one reason it got canceled, another was Hendo getting hurt, also not Jone's fault, another is Machida could have stepped up and taken the fight on the 1st and it wouldn't have been cancelled, but he didn't, that is also not Jone's fault.

Jone's decision was just the last domino to fall that caused this event to be cancelled. He is hardly the sole reason.

That being said, it's still pretty shocking he didn't just take what should have been an easy fight. But he is getting far more heat than he should.


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol Jones's probably already forgotten how he earned his way to the title shot...


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I put all the blame on Dana White. This is the first time in UFC history that an event has been cancelled, and there is no reason for that. He should have left the event as is and promoted a different fight for the main event. If he has the audacity to sell the Wandy-Franklin garbage card as a PPV then he should have no problem doing the same with UFC 151 minus Bones-Henderson.
> Dana White is making the UFC look like a freak show and a joke instead of a legitimate sport by even THINKING of offering Chael Sonnen a title shot. Yes, Chael Sonnen: the guy who is COMING OFF A LOSS, HAS NEVER FOUGHT AT LHW IN THE UFC, HAS NEVER BEEN A UFC CHAMPION, IS A CONVICTED CRIMINAL AND PED USER, and has done absolutely nothing to deserve a match with Jon Jones who is maybe the GOAT in MMA and huge for a LHW, let alone a MW.
> 
> This would be the equivalent of the Giants having to play the Patriots in the Super Bowl, the Patriots die in a plane crash, NFL Comissioner Roger Goodell offers the Giants to play the NCAA All-American team as a replacement, the Giants say "wtf? No..." and all the fans get mad at the GIANTS IN THIS SITUATION?!?!
> ...


Nope. I agree.

I just still wouldn't have liked to see Jones take the fight. It's not his fault this all happened, he has no obligation to take it, but it would have been the right thing to do on a lot of levels.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

StandThemUp said:


> I could agree with this more, yet the UFC will never admit it.
> 
> That was one reason it got canceled, another was Hendo getting hurt, also not Jone's fault, another is Machida could have stepped up and taken the fight on the 1st and it wouldn't have been cancelled, but he didn't, that is also not Jone's fault.
> 
> ...


With the hate train he already endures, people probably would've hated on him even if he *did* accept the fight.

_Jones takes a fight against an out of shape, 185er, but won't rematch with Machida. hardy har har D:<_


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jones isn't obligated and no they can't make him fight and the UFC does deserve flack for not stacking the card.

But Jon once said "It's Dana's world and we all live in it, if my job was on the line I would absolutely fight Rashad"

What happened there? Is it still not Dana's world?


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I'm really dissapointed we aren't going to see Hendo vs Jones, and I don't blame Jones completely for this whole situation, just a part of it, I kind of get it from his point of view. 

But how come no one has said this yet: "Shouldn't someone nicknamed "Bones" at least have a "Spine"?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I disagree with his decision to not fight Chael, put on a good show for the fans, and support the card/fighters but realistically it is up to the UFC to make events happen, not one fighter. Dana can put the blame on Jon but the reality is that the failed event falls on the shoulders of the UFC management.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

this sucks, i agree with ppl saying that this isnt just Jons fault, he had the right to turn down the fight but he could have been a hero, he could have been that nice guy and taken the risk for all the other fighters, lets not act like this would be the end of the world he would destroy sonnen and EVEN if by some miracle he lost he could have simply negotiated an immidiate rematch in case he loses, and he could have asked for more money to accecpt the fight anderson silva style

but no, he just refuses to fight and thats it? im not going to say its wrong but it is IMO a very selfish thing to do, i know i would´ve taken that fight and i know any other chmap would have also, sure they would also probably ask for more money or some other crap but the important thing is that the show would go on, this is BS, jon doesnt "deserve" the hate but i can understand it, he could´ve been a nice guy this just proves what kind of person he is

it almost seems like he fought so much before just so he could be a TOP dog and call shots and make loads of money, now hes cleaned out the division and can do his scheduale

think about JBJ before being champ and then trying to cement a legacy = 4 fights in 1 year

JBJ after being champ and cementing a place in LHW history = 2 fights in 2012....wth...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Dana White says refunds are coming to ticket buyers, but the plane and hotel spenders are on their own:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/30341/dan...ones-turndown-of-chael-sonnen-for-ufc-151.mma


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

God Im starting to dislike Michael Chiesa, who is he to talk about Jon Jones like that and after he talked so much junk about Anderson Silva. It must be mortifying watching two guys at the top of ladder while you are waddling at the bottom. I dont know why but Chiesa's tweets caught my eye, I dont even mind all the other tweets, maybe its cause he looks like a trash talking hobo too. 

I understand both sides of the fence, some are blaming Jones and some are not, im personally not sure how I feel about the whole situation...


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow... so much stupidity in this thread. I feel bad for Jon Jones... people crap on him for everything. 

So Henderson gets injured and people expect Jon Jones to fight any random person with just over 1 week's notice? 

You people need to get some common sense.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Crester said:


> Wow... so much stupidity in this thread. I feel bad for Jon Jones... people crap on him for everything.
> 
> So Henderson gets injured and people expect Jon Jones to fight any random person with just over 1 week's notice?
> 
> You people need to get some common sense.


Yeah. It couldn't possibly be that you just don't see the bigger picture. 

Jones won't fight Anderson. He doesn't want to fight Machida. He doesn't want to fight Sonnen. Get out of here with your BS. He made a selfish choice. Jon Jones is out for Jon Jones, and obviously doesn't care about the company that made him, or his fellow fighters. At the end of the day that is entirely his choice, but it doesn't mean we all have to respect it. 

Get some perspective.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

the football comparison is so horrible, because if you asked any NFL team if they wanted to play in the superbowl, they would say yes before they heard who the other team was and wouldn't care who it turned out to be. 

i feel like there isn't a need to put the blame on only one person. there is plenty to go around. many fighters take fights on short notice. many don't. Does this make me think a bit less of jones? probably, but i already dislike the brand. my biggest pet peeve in mma is when fighters worry endlessly about legacy. 

the UFC is largely to blame for this. they made a crap card, and now they can't sell it. they should have to pay the fighters.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's a shared blame, obviously. Jones and the UFC deserve to be crapped on for this. You can't really defend either.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

This has nothing to do with Jon Jones.

As the Champ, you are expected to fight who they tell you to.
Only 8 days notice? same goes for the challenger.
And he still has the advantage of having been in camp for X weeks and his body peaking at the right time. 
Not so much for the challenger.

JBJ isn't getting hate because people love to hate, he is getting slammed for making a choice that makes him look like a greedy narcissist.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

The only thing i really don't understand is canceling the entire event. We have had worse things happen, but you really a SCREWING ALOT OF PEOPLE OVER by canceling it. People would rather get something for their money rather than nothing at all. 

If the UFC was smart they would start doing some damage control right now.

1. Pay EVERY OTHER fighter on that card. It doesnt matter if your going to lose money or not. It's what's fair and its how you build loyalty with your fighters.

2. Refund each attendants ticket. Make a public apology. Offer to pay for hotels/flights at a later date.



Overall, the UFC is going to lose money one way or the other. If they don't do those 2 things they will be losing more then that over time.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The thing I find funny is that Jackson said Jon taking this fight would be the worst thing he's ever done for his career, when in fact it's probably the exact opposite. I've been a fan of Jones since his fight with Bonnar and have haid his name in my list of faves the entire time on this site. Not anymore.

I understand that the UFC should have made a better card but they shouldn't have to when the best fighter on the planet imo is headlining. You think Brock Lesnar couldn't sell 800,000 with Nick Ring and the other gay dude from TUF as the co main? Gtfo...

I honestly believe that Jon probably regretted telling the UFC he wouldn't fight Sonnen unless he feels obliged by some moral handicap involving his previous statements of not letting Chael talk his way into a fight. Who knows what his reasoning is but it backfired on him whatever it was.

Both Jon and Jacksons camp shit the bed on this one plain and simple. This decision will affect their camp and bottom line more than they know.

The people claiming no other 205 fighters would step up are ridiculous. Most of them are well above 205 and would be killing themselves to cut down in that amount of time. Chael was basically the perfect solution, talented fighter, selling ability, previous beef with Jones, no need to cut weight, etc...He was the perfect opponent and Greg and Jon were too stupid to realize it. 

Fawk you Jones and Jackson:thumbsdown:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sports_Nerd said:


> *Jones had nothing to gain from this fight other then money*, and everything to lose.
> 
> Chael, on the other hand, had absolutely nothing to lose. Don't be a cock.


Sure he does part of a fighters income comes from their image and marketability and JBJ has not been the most popular fighter among the hardcore MMA fans.

He seems more like gifted athlete who would rather play video games and go shopping than a bad ass in your face fighter.

Even Anderson when pushed turns into a killer but Jones seems to be more about business and stardom then actually fighting. If he could make more money at tennis I’m sure he would quit tomorrow.

I respect his obvious fighting ability, athleticism and he DOES bring it in the octagon but is he really a fighter?

Guys like Randy, BJ Penn, Liddell, Hendo are fighters.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait a second, Dana had to cancel ONE FIGHT, not the ENTIRE CARD!

Also, Dana could have offered JJ a different opponent aside from Sonnen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Chael Sonnen has just became the most respectable UFC fighter. What the **** is going on?

**** Jon Jones. Vitor, do what we all wish we were capable to do 

#GispyJiuJitsu


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Wait a second, Dana had to cancel ONE FIGHT, not the ENTIRE CARD!
> 
> Also, Dana could have offered JJ a different opponent aside from Sonnen.


You think Dana only offered Jones 1 opponent?!


Without a big name fight on the card this card would have done terrible on PPV buys and they probably would have lost more money than just cancelling it!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Last time I checked MMA wasn't a team sport.
> 
> Again, misplaced blame lets the UFC get away with bad decision making.


This.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

While the UFC is to blame largely for getting itself into this position in the first place, Jones should have taken the fight and the excuses provided so far are very poor.

If you've had a full training camp to prepare for a fight, and can't beat a smaller fighter who had 8 days to prepare, you quite simply don't deserve to be the champion.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joe Lauzon and the rest of them can kick rocks.

Hay hendo waited at least a week and a half maybe even longer before even telling Dana he was hurt.

So why didn't he call Dana and say "hay you might want to start making other plans I'm injured and might not be able to fight."

And for some reason nobody's pissed about that? If you haven't herd hendo tweeted today that he just got done working out with team members naming the guys he was supposedly training with and one of them tweeted back to hendo he hadn't seen him in the gym in a wile, why was he saying they worked out. Had Dan not named names and got caught lying we still might not know the score. 

IDK guys, lots of bad decisions in this mess by just about everyone involved and these fighters coming out of the woodwork to attack Jones need to keep their mouths shut, its making them all look fugly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with Machida and Shogun turning down their offers. You lose a title shot, you go to the back of the pile. Machida has worked to a stage where he can contend for the title, and if he accepts a shot where he isn't 100% prepared and loses, he fades way to the back once again. Shogun's name isn't far linked from the title aswell so I don't blame him for turning it down. Sonnen has nothing at LHW yet and Vitor has been fighting MW for a long time so he doesn't have anything either. Both men wanted this fight because that way they jump up from the bottom.

Why isn't Bones fighting Sonnen at 152? If Dana was willing to accept Sonnen for 151, why didn't he get mentioned for 152?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree with Machida and Shogun turning down their offers. You lose a title shot, you go to the back of the pile. Machida has worked to a stage where he can contend for the title, and if he accepts a shot where he isn't 100% prepared and loses, he fades way to the back once again. Shogun's name isn't far linked from the title aswell so I don't blame him for turning it down. Sonnen has nothing at LHW yet and Vitor has been fighting MW for a long time so he doesn't have anything either. Both men wanted this fight because that way they jump up from the bottom.
> 
> Why isn't Bones fighting Sonnen at 152? If Dana was willing to accept Sonnen for 151, why didn't he get mentioned for 152?


You pretty much stated the reason, when you lose the belt yoy move to the back of the line, Chael won via forfeit he is the champ, Jones will have to fight vitor now.:sarcastic12:

My guess would be the UFC is playing a game, Chael will blast Jones for the next couple of months and will create one hell of a a fight for Superbowl weekend.


----------

